# Flying A



## Albert Bishop (Jul 22, 2007)

Have already asked around without any joy. But can anyone remember seeing a tanker co that had a big winged A embossed on the front of the bow? It was said that the co was something to do with one of the old cowboys, Maybe Gene Autry ( What was the name of his horse again/) or Dale Evans, wife of Roy Rodgers. Anyone got any info? Cheers, Albi.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Flying A oil company had its own tankers until 1966 when the company became part of Phillips 66. I don't know if there's a connection to the old west cowboy actors, but I recall some old tv show or series of cowboy movies had a "Flying-A Ranch".


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe the A stands for Avon Refinery, or Associated Oil Company: http://www.royalpetroleum.com/flyinga_history.aspx The tankers were: the SS Flying A California, the SS Flying A Washington and the SS Associated. Regards, Stein.


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Albert Bishop said:


> Have already asked around without any joy. But can anyone remember seeing a tanker co that had a big winged A embossed on the front of the bow? It was said that the co was something to do with one of the old cowboys, Maybe Gene Autry ( What was the name of his horse again/) or Dale Evans, wife of Roy Rodgers. Anyone got any info? Cheers, Albi.


Gene Autry's horse was called "Champion", Roy Roger's horse was "Trigger"


----------



## Albert Bishop (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. It sheds a bit more light on things, and that Avon logo is exactly the same as the emblem on the ships bow, so maybe there was a tie up, And your right David his horse was called Champion, Cheers Albi.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Not too sure what the connection was but as I recall Getty's tankers such as Minnehoma, Wafra , Sarah C Getty http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/53465/ppuser/11313 etc all had a flying 'A' in red on a white ground on the funnel.
Cheers
Frank


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Cisco said:


> Not too sure what the connection was but as I recall Getty's tankers such as Minnehoma, Wafra , Sarah C Getty http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/53465/ppuser/11313 etc all had a flying 'A' in red on a white ground on the funnel.
> Cheers
> Frank


Must have been charters. The Getty funnel had a stylized G with the shape of a flame inside the G.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

The three I recall seeing were I think all Tidewater tankers which I think was part of Getty's empire.
One , Sarah C Getty, was launched with the flying A on the funnel, see my pic linked to in my previous post. The other two were Veedol http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=57320
and Minnehoma which both had the flying A when they came to Melbourne in the early 60's on Stanvac charters. ( At the time they were the largest tankers ever to have called there ).
See also this pic of Virginia Getty http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=112473
Did Getty have several shipping divisions maybe? Was Tidewater a remnant of the original flying A outfit?


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Tidewater was the operating company name for Flying A. As I now recall, Getty bought up the east coast operations and Phillips66 bought up the west coast holdings.


----------

